# Horrifying video...



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

This video will turn your stomach, possibly make you ill. You won't BELIEVE it.

Seriously....think about it before you watch.

*LOAD WARNING* 7.6mb file

the vid


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

those are some vicious tiger barbs


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

The music is what really does it for me...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Uhm is this a joke. The video ended with tigers swimming around wtf?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I wasted time out of my life to watch that ???


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

That was the biggest waste of time and dl ive ever done, nice work


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

thanks I try









Wait until part 2 comes out


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

The resolution was great, but it was annoying how it kept going in and out of focus.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeha I took that with my Sony dsc-w1, a still camera. I noticed that it kept freaking out, trying to keep everything in focus. Ah well, good enough for some goddamn barbs...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

A video on tiger barbs. . . one can only imagine the horrific scenes that lie in wait. I think I might have to pass as I recently ate.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

nice...cant wait for part two...toss some flakes in there...its gonna be great i got first in line aight.peace


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

what the f*ck


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Im going to have to skip this one based on the comments above.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

why was that so horrifying


----------



## sabotage (Apr 30, 2004)

i JUST sh*t MYSELF WATCHING THAT!!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

must say one of the best qaulity videos ive seen here so far

and get them eating


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I don't know what everyone's bitching about....that was pretty cool. And that tank is really nicely done, good job man!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice ..


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

kool video, but that titile was very misleading


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

lame


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i bet flakes don't even see them come







, poor bastards.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Great Video









shame bout the title though


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wtf why you waste my time with barbs lol


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my tiger barb shoal (RIP!!!) killed a decent sized fancy goldfish... i was impressed with those little guys, they packed alotta punch... one survived in my caribe tank for a month! heheeh he used to nibble on my fingers


----------

